# need nissan vanette wiring diagram



## stevieg (Jan 30, 2011)

hi guys. just bought a vanette on ebay with some fire damage to the dashboard from welding. i'm most interested in the wiring diagram for the fuses and relays near the steering column. if someone knows anywhere to find a wiring diagram for that area or the entire vehicle that would be great as i can't find anything useful from google

thanks 
steve


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

What year, what country?


----------



## stevieg (Jan 30, 2011)

its a 2000 UK vehicle


----------



## stevieg (Jan 30, 2011)

anyone got info on this?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Sorry, can't help you with that one!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Never heard of that model here in NA, however I see from Wikipedia that it is a rebadge Ford Econovan, so maybe you can find a service manual for that online that will contain the info you seek.


----------



## jasmondelle (Jul 22, 2019)

Sorry  Don't have an idea


----------



## gaspar (Jul 10, 2020)

hi. can you help me with 1998 nissa vanette wiring diagram? please


----------

